# Walking 2 Dogs



## AgentBauer (Sep 7, 2008)

I have 2 spayed Golden Retrievers. Petals is age 6 and Blossom is 4. We have had both since they were 6 wks. old. Anyway I have never been able to walk BOTH at the same time. I can walk each individually but would like to walk both at same time.

When I attempt, Blossom (the younger dominant dog) begins trying to bite Petals and gets very excited and upset if I just put a leash on the other dog. Even if I try putting leashes on both dogs at same time, Blossom gets very upset. IF I manage to get them both out....Blossom will bite at Petals during walk making Petals refuse to move or they get crossed over on another and tangled in the leash. Any suggestions????


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I walk my two together all the time. The best leash set up I have found is two regular 6' leashed tied together at the handles. It makes it easier to work out tangles. My two with wrestle sometimes while walking and I can seperate them and have one on each side of me if needed. I usually do about half the walk giving them the full length of the leashes and half with them on heel on my left side.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I do the same as Rob, Got the leashes knotted and will separate them if they start to wrestle. Here lately I walk 3 dogs at the same time it's a little harder but manageable.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a double leash and may use it when I take both of them to a pool party this Tuesday.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I walk in 2's. I dont knot the leashed tho , always afraid if a loose dog comes running at them and they got into a fight they wouldnt be able to get apart


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I do either what Rob does or use 18" traffic leads..(no tangles)
When I used two longer leashes, I tie a knot in each leash about 12-18" near the hook so I can have a grip should I need it...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I use separate leashes, but put the younger dog's leash around a large sturdy man's leather belt (the poop bags are draped over the belt as well as my cell phone) that I put on. The older dog is walked on the right side and the younger one on the left. Since the younger one used to like to take off after wildlife I have extra strength using the belt--I can pull on his leash with my arm(s) and hold firm with my body. Fortunately he learned he never gets to chase the creatures and usually doesn't bolt like before. The two have gotten used to this arrangement over the years and now when I walk the older guy by himself he always stays on my right side out of habit. 
I tried the leashes with couplers and it didn't work too well for me. I have a summer leather belt and a larger winter leather belt that will easily go around a winter coat so I can use the technique year-round. This may not work for everyone but I've been doing it for 4 years now. I'm even seeing some other walkers in the area using belts in this manner.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We've walked them both together with both a knot in the leads and without. If I walk them, I need the knot. Shadow is much taller and longer than Tucker, so he gets about 12 inches extra and is in the front of Tucker and they both walk on my left. My two have no issues with each other. 

How you will get one to stop the fussing is a whole other issue I haven't seen addressed.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I walk my three girls together. The two older ones are on Flexi's and the puppy is on a 6ft. leash. In the beginning the pup would try to play and be by the older dogs but the Flexi allows them to stay clear of her. There is some twisting of leashes but I pay close attention and try to prevent it becoming more than one twist. When folks approach, especially with another dog, I reel in the Flexi's so they are all close to me and I have total control.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

AgentBauer said:


> When I attempt, Blossom (the younger dominant dog) begins trying to bite Petals and gets very excited and upset if I just put a leash on the other dog. Even if I try putting leashes on both dogs at same time, Blossom gets very upset. IF I manage to get them both out....Blossom will bite at Petals during walk making Petals refuse to move or they get crossed over on another and tangled in the leash. Any suggestions????


 
I have to say I love the ideas coming in.. way to go people! Especially the man's belt idea. 
Now.. it sounds like you have a behavioral problem to me. Hopefully the trainers will chime in. If they were mine I would pratice several times a day taking small steps.. meaning.. Expect Blossom to be calm while leashing up. With Buckwheat I would say settle.. and when he got crazy would drop the leashes and walk out of the room. Soon he got it and I could leash up. She may need more training to sit, stay, etc that will help her with self control.. Stop it ! Is good.. and make her sit. At first be prepared to not go far at all.. you have to get control first. Be patient. If she is too much stomp back into the house.. They are very smart!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I would try walking one on each side so you're in the middle of them to keep control. I would keep a short leash on them. We use a "by me" command, which is different than a heel to them, as they don't have to be right by my leg... but in the general area. 
I walk like that with the boys when there are people around or we're crossing the street. Other times they have "free" walk, which is basically I don't care where you walk as long as you're not pulling on your leash. I don't tie leashes together though... for the same reason Maggie's mom already mentioned.

I think it starts to get easier the more the dogs do it. When we have fosters come in I immediately start them out on a side and teach them that when we're walking... we're walking... no funny business. We do very short walks at first, and then as they get better we go for longer.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Reading my first post in this thread now sounds a little "boastful" and not at all informative. I apologize.
What I would suggest is first they need to know how to walk "under control" on leash individually. Once they know that short walks together on separate leashes. When one starts to misbehave you need to immediately correct the instigator. As they improve you can increase the length of the walk. This is how I work my pups into the routine. First solo, then with one of the others then eventually all three together. It does not happen over night.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Reading my first post in this thread now sounds a little "boastful" and not at all informative. I apologize.
> What I would suggest is first they need to know how to walk "under control" on leash individually. Once they know that short walks together on separate leashes. When one starts to misbehave you need to immediately correct the instigator. As they improve you can increase the length of the walk. This is how I work my pups into the routine. First solo, then with one of the others then eventually all three together. It does not happen over night.


I walk my two together every day and agree with this advice. I would say that the dogs should be waiting for you to decide where to go next, so changing direction regularly, so the dogs are kept guessing where you are going. We are lucky that I walk them on the lead only to get to a place where they are allowed free running, so I use a twin lead which is fairly short (no tangling). I trained them individually first and then together. If they pull I stop. Not sure how to advise about the dominant dog, other than that dog should be looking to you for the lead, not making those decisions by themselves. Good luck


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have always walked two goldens together. On the left with two leashes so I can correct the one who pulls. But they have always been obedience trained ALONE first.
I use 6 foot leashes but they heel the entire time as they have plenty of off leash time.

Did your dogs and you take an obedience class (one dog at a time)? If not, I would definitely do that, then the younger one will be ready for walking with the other.


----------



## AgentBauer (Sep 7, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> Now.. it sounds like you have a behavioral problem to me. If they were mine I would pratice several times a day taking small steps.. meaning.. Expect Blossom to be calm while leashing up.
> 
> Definitely agree a behavior issue. Blossom although she is adorable as hell is a nightmare, when it comes to walking her. Once we get out walking she is fine IF I give in to her and leave PETALS (older better behaved dog) behind. Obviously Blossom although younger is the Alpha dog. I tried today to leash them both up.......Blossom just gets soooooo excited she goes a little nuts. I then decided that they are somewhat calmer in the backyard. Let them go unleashed in yard. THEN I gave Sit command to leash them both up, after a few tries Blossom had it. Although she kept crossing over to try to bite Petals. I am walking one dog on each side and me in the middle as it seems the only safe way for all involved.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The walking two dogs at a time...comes together best, just as everyone else has said, when they each know how to walk nicely-separately....

As to the excited/aroused/biting during the leashing....
Start with Blossom - practice a lot of leashing and unleashing that is not associated with the act of going for a walk.....

GOAL: To have both dogs sit calmly together while being leashed.
(yes I do write down what I want to teach...it makes me come up with some sort of outline..... the outline changes if it doesnt work LOL !! It also keeps me honest about how much work I am putting into solving the problem)

When that goal is accomplished then IMO the next goal would be to walk through the door calmly - knowing that is the next goal...I would add stages to the leashing program to set you up for that next goal...

In the beginning, keep the other dog, Petals, out of the room if possible to remove the visual stim of the other dog. 
You dont need to call Blossom to you or near the door...just leave leashes around your house or carry one around your shoulders...and as you go about your day...leash and unleash.....it will be interesting to see if there are certain locations in the house that she reacts differently...near the door, I would guess, she will have a more difficult time with her focus versus being leashed in the bathroom or bedroom....
If you have a partner that shares your home...have them go through the process too...

Personally at this stage is where I would insist on a sit before the leash goes on....if you go to reach for her collar and she picks her butt off the floor....then walk away...and try again in a minute or two....assuming she knows how to sit - dont make a big deal about the sit...dont coax, beg or bribe...if she sees you with the leash she will be excited...ask her to sit once if she does great...if she doesnt walk away...

After 20 times a day for 2-3 days of leashing and unceremoniously unleashing (dont taunt her with promises of walking....just go through the somewhat boring act of leashing and unleashing)
then 40-60 times leashing, walking to the door, then unleashing
then 40-60 times leashing walking to the door, sometimes opening the door - sometimes not
then 40-60 times leashing walking to the door, sometimes opening the door, sometimes walking through the door and coming right back in....
The novelty will wear off....Repetition can be a good friend...

There are obviously times where the dogs will have to be leashed to taken outdoors that is one of the reasons to have so many repititions where nothing happens...they have to 'change the odds' in her mind that the act of being leashed and walking to the door is going to get her what she wants...(to go outdoors)

At whatever stage Blossom starts to act bored with the whole leashing unleashing going to the door but not going any where...THEN start adding Petals to the picture - hopefully by this stage she is getting the picture "...hummm..that leash is not magic...it doesnt often mean anything...MOST of the time I get leashed and go nowhere...<sigh>"

Tether Blossom while you work thourgh the same process with Petals.
Keep them separated until Blossom is bored to tears watching Petals being leashed..
If you see Blossom getting all worked up just watching Petals go through the process - increase the distance between the two dogs to lower the stress level..._gradually_ work closer to Blossom is tethered...

When you get to the point where you are leashing and unleashing two bored dogs in the house (I would guess it would take 7-10 days)...start walking them in the house....which will take you to the next goal of walking the two calmly through the door...

Just one idea to play around with....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> The walking two dogs at a time...comes together best, just as everyone else has said, when they each know how to walk nicely-separately....
> 
> As to the excited/aroused/biting during the leashing....
> Start with Blossom - practice a lot of leashing and unleashing that is not associated with the act of going for a walk.....
> ...


Ditto that!


----------

